# 10 reasons not to buy an iPad for Christmas



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

All seem like good enough reasons--well, except for the last one, since I'm a member of "the cult" 

http://www.businessinsider.com/10-reasons-not-to-buy-an-ipad-for-christmas-2010-12


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Baa humbug to those reasons.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Baa humbug to those reasons.


Agreed 

I feel we got a good deal on the one that is under my tree and that's good enough for me 

AND I love Apple products - proud member of the "cult"


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

#11 Don't buy an ipad for Christmas because someone may buy one for you!  

What...what... 
Please......


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Most of those reasons are pointless--but the "better in two months" one is very valid.  (I generally don't miss Flash, and when I do, I run my computer from my iPad via LogMeIn ignition, so yes, I do actually have Flash on my iPad!  LOL  The rest were pretty silly.)

I'm the type though that would be a bit peeved at buying at full price now only to have the new one out in 2 months.  At that point, to me, it's worth waiting.  Couldn't care less about the possibility of cameras on the new model, but if they improve the resolution of the screen and increase the RAM, those will be big selling points to upgrading for me.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

The only good reason that I saw was the one about Flash. After having used the nook color to post on a metal board and seeing how often links to youtube videos were posted, or links to bands myspace page, and having to jump onto my PC to use those links because the nook color wouldn't play them, I would certainly require the ability to use flash with a $500+ device like the iPad.

The main reason that I never bought an iPad is because every time I thought about buying one I found myself drawn towards the 64GB one, which is much too expensive in my opinion. I also thought it would be too heavy and too bulky, based on my use of the nook color, which is heavier than I like, I think it's safe to assume that I wouldn't be comfortable with an iPad. And I also didn't like the lack of flash.

In contrast, when looking at the new Macbook Air, I found myself drawn towards the base unit, which made it much easier for me to buy one, and I have to say that it suits me better than the iPad would have, it was also quite easy to get flash.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to clarify, Selcien, though Flash isn't viewable on the iPad (unless you use LogMeIn or something similar, as Victoria does), YouTube videos ARE viewable on the iPad.  I don't miss Flash myself, but it's a valid issue for others. 

Betsy


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just to clarify, Selcien, though Flash isn't viewable on the iPad (unless you use LogMeIn or something similar, as Victoria does), YouTube videos ARE viewable on the iPad. I don't miss Flash myself, but it's a valid issue for others.
> 
> Betsy


I just did a quick check on google and found that there is a youtube app, I should have known that there would be one, would that be what you are referring to?

I don't know anything about the app but I'd imagine that you couldn't just click on a link while surfing and have it open up in the youtube app, that you'd have to open up the app and then manually look for the video. That's the problem that I have with the nook color, it's compatible with the mobile version, but since the vast majority of people link to the regular version, it would require a manual search, assuming that the video/videos are also available in the mobile version.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Selcien said:


> I just did a quick check on google and found that there is a youtube app, I should have known that there would be one, would that be what you are referring to?
> 
> I don't know anything about the app but I'd imagine that you couldn't just click on a link while surfing and have it open up in the youtube app, that you'd have to open up the app and then manually look for the video. That's the problem that I have with the nook color, it's compatible with the mobile version, but since the vast majority of people link to the regular version, it would require a manual search, assuming that the video/videos are also available in the mobile version.


I just went to make sure I was giving correct information, but YouTube videos play right in my browser! I can follow links right to them...no extra apps required. Maybe I'm not going to all the "right" places, bit I find only a few videos here're and there thatni can't access. Every time I hear the flash complaints, I kind of scratch my head.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

LauraB said:


> #11 Don't buy an ipad for Christmas because someone may buy one for you!
> 
> What...what...
> Please......


ha ha ha! (I had to buy my own last year!)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

There's always newer, better technology on the horizon.  I love my iPad and am happy with it's current features.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone tried the sky fire browser? That is supposed to have flash support.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just to clarify, Selcien, though Flash isn't viewable on the iPad (unless you use LogMeIn or something similar, as Victoria does), YouTube videos ARE viewable on the iPad. I don't miss Flash myself, but it's a valid issue for others.


More accurately, a certain subset of youtube videos are viewable on iPad. Google has not converted all of the content to MP4/HTML5, nor do they do so with every new submission. You can try it yourself: go to youtube in a computer browser, and open the app on your iPad. Search for the same terms on both. Every result in the top 20 on the iPad will be in the top 100 on the computer, in the same order, just spaced out with other videos. Those "in-between" items are the ones not available in MP4 format.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

LauraB said:


> #11 Don't buy an ipad for Christmas because someone may buy one for you!
> 
> What...what...
> Please......


I must have been on the nice list this year.... DF bought me one for Xmas    

Only 1 day away of being able to play


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I told my husband I wanted one  or else a laptop for Christmas. He said I didn't need these.... really he just didn't want to spend that much (he could though). So... I went and bought myself one... he doesn't know yet! He is walking around pleased with himself the past couple days so I am pretty sure he may have bought me an ipod touch.  Does anyone have both of these I really love the ipad  size.
Brenda B.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> I just went to make sure I was giving correct information, but YouTube videos play right in my browser! I can follow links right to them...no extra apps required. Maybe I'm not going to all the "right" places, bit I find only a few videos here're and there thatni can't access. Every time I hear the flash complaints, I kind of scratch my head.


I forgot all about html5 but still, while it would be better than the way the nook color is, it could still mean having to jump to another device, and that was simply unacceptable to me.

Aside from it dropping the wireless connection, which may or not continue to happen (I'm hoping that turning airport off and back on will have fixed it), the 11" MacBook Air is proving to be what I should have been looking for all along. Highly portable, no compromises with the internet, and a great track pad.

As for a companion device to the MacBook Air... that will have to be determined, but it will definitely not be the current iteration of the iPad.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

kdawna said:


> I told my husband I wanted one or else a laptop for Christmas. He said I didn't need these.... really he just didn't want to spend that much (he could though). So... I went and bought myself one... he doesn't know yet! He is walking around pleased with himself the past couple days so I am pretty sure he may have bought me an ipod touch. Does anyone have both of these I really love the ipad size.
> Brenda B.


I have an iPod Touch and an iPad. The Touch seems to collect dust since the arrival of the iPad. I used my Touch when I was vanpooling. Haven't vanpooled since last July.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

kdawna said:


> I told my husband I wanted one or else a laptop for Christmas. He said I didn't need these.... really he just didn't want to spend that much (he could though). So... I went and bought myself one... he doesn't know yet! He is walking around pleased with himself the past couple days so I am pretty sure he may have bought me an ipod touch. Does anyone have both of these I really love the ipad size.
> Brenda B.


I've had an ipod touch for a couple years and really really love it. I keep tons of music and audio books on mine and until yesterday when I got my new iPad (woohoo!) I used it to check my emails and surf. Now I will be using the iPad to surf and check emails, but I will still be using the ipod touch for my music and audio books....it's just easier to carry around than the iPad.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I have an IPod and IPad...I haven't touched my IPod since I got my IPad in October.The Ipod is in my purse, just in case though! I have to take it out and recharge it every now and then. My Kindle is sitting idle, I will have to charge that too. I like reading on the Kindle better, lighter, feels like a book. The IPad has just been taking a lot of my time lately. I will get back in the reading groove soon. I love love love my IPad! Why wait to get one? There will always be a newer model around the corner if you are continually waiting for the best one or best deal, you could wait forever.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Guess who got an iPad for Christmas! Hubby got me a wifi + 3G   .  I'm so excited.  Still learning to use it and having fun


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

spoiled brat said:


> Why wait to get one? There will always be a newer model around the corner if you are continually waiting for the best one or best deal, you could wait forever.


True, people waiting for the best one, or the best deal, could wait forever. It's also true that they can go ahead and buy one even though they want something better, and then find themselves in a cycle of buying the new one, and selling the old one.

There is no harm in waiting for the right one. The software support for the iPad will only increase and there will be more choices in hardware available after each new iteration (people will not always like the direction the new iteration has gone in, so it could actually make the previous iteration even more appealing, especially if they can get a good deal).

When a person finds an iteration, or a deal, that they want enough to not care about what the future might bring then it's time for them to buy one.

***********************

I mentioned how the wireless connection on my new Mac Air was dropping, turning airport off and back on seems to have fixed it. It does catch occasionally (the progress bar stops and hangs there for a bit) but it's not dropping the connection entirely like it did before.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I am also a proud member of the "cult". Congatulations to all who found their ipad under the, tree and to those who treated themselves. I've had mine since May, and DH will get this one if the new gen strikes my fancy!


----------

